# Kitless Drill Bits and Misc what do I need now?



## Jontello (Oct 18, 2017)

So the Triple Start Tap & Die Group Buy 2017 is in its end and I should be getting all of my goodies soon. Now what else do i need to make se taps and dies work for kitless making. I bought all the taps and dies and for making the adaptors for the nibs both Jowo and Bock. So here are my questions. What Else do I need now and from where can i order it. My wife ill be in the states for about 4 weeks so need to order these things soon so she can bring them over to me. 

Drill Bits (Specific Sizes)? 
Tap and die holders?
Anything else? 

Thanks for your helps

Jon


----------



## Dalecamino (Oct 18, 2017)

Littlemachineshop.com has the the tap & die holders, as well as Re-Li-On tapping & cutting oil. Use this for turning metal also. Use Pam cooking oil for acrylic & ebonite.

To determine what size drill bit you need, subtract the thread pitch (example .75) from the diameter of the bit (9m) = 8.25m Use your thread chart to find the corresponding size drill bit. That will be another item to find. (Thread chart) You can print one from littlemachineshop.com Click on the LEARNING tab at the top.


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 18, 2017)

Jon,

Victor Machinery - Metalworking tools and supplies has the best selection of drill bits in every size imaginable.  If you don't have a drill doctor, then you would be advised to buy a couple of each size. 

Follow Chucks recommendation on how to calculate the drill size. Couldn't be easier. 

You might like to use a spring loaded tap guide. I started using one of those and liked it, until I got several taps without a 60 degree indent, then I just started using my drill chuck to hold the tap. Works pretty good.

For the die holder, you'll need a 1 inch holder and probably a 1.5 inch die holder for the 14mm (if you got one).

Plenty of material to practice with. You don't want to waste a nice blank on your first couple attempts!

You would be well served to get an ER-32 collet chuck and metric collet set, or at the minimum the standard 5 piece collet set that comes with most chucks. I use the Beall collet chuck. Others use the PSI collet chuck.

Oh, and tons of clips in all sizes until you start making your own!

You'll need some aluminum or brass round bar for making different mandrels. I get mine at www.onlinemetals.com, but you can get them most anywhere. 

One thing I learned was you don't need to start with .750" round material for most any pen. I start with .4375", .5" or .625" round material for lots of things. Less turning and less waste.


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 18, 2017)

For clips I get them from:

Exotic Blanks
Richard Greenwald
Milans Pens
Beaufort Ink
The Turners Warehouse (great selection of lesser known clips, but he doesn't list them on his site. Contact him pictures of the clips he has.)

You can't have too many clips and too many different types and sizes.


----------



## eharri446 (Oct 18, 2017)

There is one exception on how to determine the drill size for the taps. That is for the Bock#5. Please see Beaufort Ink website an you can find the information there. Also it was posted in this thread by Phil Dart.


----------



## eharri446 (Oct 18, 2017)

I meant that the info from Phil Dart was in the Triple Start Tap & Die Group Buy 2017 thread.


----------



## Jontello (Oct 31, 2017)

Where do i find the thread pitch? 

Thanks

Jon


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 31, 2017)

It will be the small number with the decimal in front of it,  in most cases.  

For example:

M7 x .75

The .75 is the pitch,  which you subtract from the 7, so 6.25 drill bit.

Or

M14 x .8 for 13.2 drill bit.


----------



## Jontello (Oct 31, 2017)

On our group buy is it 

M14 x .08 or is it M14x.8. 

Is the pitch .8 or .08 just a bit confused.

The form we filled out says .08 just want to make sure to order the proper drill bits. Maybe I will PM you Stuckino so i order the right ones. 


Thanks

Jon


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 31, 2017)

It's m14 x .8, not .08


----------



## Curly (Oct 31, 2017)

Being as you are in the heart of the metric world why would you want to buy drill bits from this side of the planet? Italy has a fair sized industrial base and must have tooling suppliers that can sell you good quality bits that would be equal or less in price than paying exchange, possible duties and taxes, along with postage to get the tools to the address where your wife will be. Same might apply to tap and die holders. I know that Chronos in England carry them but are out of stock are the moment. There should be lots scattered throughout Europe that you could tap into. Yes pun intended. :wink:


----------



## eharri446 (Oct 31, 2017)

Just so that everyone is aware, all of our dies are 1 inch diameter.


----------



## stuckinohio (Oct 31, 2017)

Wow. That's awesome for the 14. I wish the one I already have was an inch!


----------

